# Lazy Water Heater Relay



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Folks,

Fixed my water heater the other day. It never worked in Electric Mode from day one.

Took out the old Fluke voltmeter and found that the relay wire (yellow) had a bad connection. So have Electric Water Heat now but was wondering about how quickly that relay should kick in. When I hit the on switch on the panel it takes a couple of seconds for that relay to click. Is that normal?

Many Thanks,
Mike C


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

I have never paid that much attention to mine, but as that is not an 'electronic' circuit, just basic electricity, I see no reason why there should be a delay.

I'm also trying to think of what else might be causing the delay. Maybe a sticky relay? If it has never worked, and there was a loose connection involved, you might have had some arcing between contacts in the relay that fused them together a bit. That in turn could be causing the relay to 'stick' a little.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The control board opens and closes the relay so there are some electronics involved. I have to say I also never look at this but would say a few second delay is not too painful of a wait.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Guys,

Thanks. I didn't mind waiting but just thought the thing was hanging. Considered getting another relay but I guess I'll let it stay for now.

Mike C


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

The time delay may be built in to allow for the frequent power outages in CG's. Gives the circuit time to stabilize before start.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Not sure why it would be needed in this application, but there IS such a critter as a "Time delay relay"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glaad to hear you got the water heater working on electric
And mine takes a couple of seconds

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Where is this yellow wire and relay located? Mine doesn't work on electric either.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

A time on relay is not that uncommon in a high current heater circuit. It keep you from turning the switch on and off real fast and hammering the load. So I would suspect that there is a time delay built in.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

NDJolly ,

I would trouble shoot the whole board just to make sure. It is actually very simple. I have an '06 model but I would assume that you can find the wiring diagram (like mine) inside the heater. Otherwise it is in the manual. I started from where the 12 Volts comes into the switch and kept on tracking to the yellow wire which runs from the connector of the circuit board right up to a little black box next to the water heater. Inside of that box is the relay. When the relay is on it supplies 120 V to heat the water. It is likely something in the 12 Volt circuit. If you had a problem in the 120 V circuit it may effect other appliances in the trailer.


----------

